# Encontré una ciudad amurallada



## Sebaspr

Liebe Foristen,

wie würdet Ihr diesen Satz übersetzen?:

"Encontré una ciudad amurallada [auf Berlin der achtzigerJahre bezogen]" Mein Vorschlag: "Ich begegnete einer durchgemauerten Stadt"


----------



## Alemanita

Hola Seba:
¿Cuál es el contexto?
Sabemos que el Berlín de los años ochenta estaba dividida/atraversada por un muro. Pero, ¿amurallada, es decir: cercada por murallas?
De todas maneras, "durchgemauert" no me parece ser la palabra que buscas, si es que existe ... quizás en un contexto técnico. "Eingemauert" (no lo usaría aquí, tiene el significado de no poder salir), "von Mauern umgeben" (que no corresponde a la realidad: eran también cercas y vallas).
Y a propósito del verbo "begegnen", no lo usaría, diría "ich fand ... vor".


----------



## bwprius

Sebaspr, ¿con durchgemauert' te refieres a que el 'Berliner Mauer' fűhrte quer durch Berlin?


----------



## Sebaspr

Estimadas, estimados foristas,

muchas gracias por plantear sus dudas y sugerencias!
Efectivamente, el texto se refiere al muro de Berlín, pero como ustedes señalan, la ciudad no estaba cercada por un muro, lo cual correspondería más bien a "eingemauert" o a "von Mauern umgeben", como lo indica Alemanita. En ese caso, podría traducirse "ich fand eine durch eine Mauer getrennte Stadt vor"? Qué piensan? Alemania: muchas gracias por la sugerencia de "vorfinden" en lugar de "begegnen".


----------



## bwprius

Tu nueva propuesta ya suena mucho mejor.



Sebaspr said:


> "ich fand eine durch eine Mauer getrennte Stadt vor"?


----------



## Alemanita

Sebaspr said:


> "ich fand eine durch eine Mauer getrennte Stadt vor"



Sí, tal como lo afirma bwprius, suena mucho mejor. Quisiera agregar: por escrito. Normalmente, hablando, uno diría: ich fand eine Stadt vor, die durch eine Mauer getrennt war. Pero como no conocemos el contexto ...


----------

